# Testing Pepper Pics



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

I'm going to try to post a couple pics of Pepper here. I apologize beforehand as I'm not used to the camera, and my photography skills are sorely lacking.

If this works, the first one is of Pepper getting ready to jump up for a treat. The second is him having fun romping around.

Wanda


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

The Fussy Puppy Gang said:


> I'm going to try to post a couple pics of Pepper here. I apologize beforehand as I'm not used to the camera, and my photography skills are sorely lacking.
> 
> If this works, the first one is of Pepper getting ready to jump up for a treat. The second is him having fun romping around.
> 
> Wanda


It worked and Pepper is adorable!


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

I can't believe I did it! Okay, here is my last one. The grass was really plush and wet, so he was good and soaked underneath by the time we were done.

I meant to have him model one of our harness outfits, but the grass was too wet. So here's Pepper's face, with his soaked chest and feet hoto: .

Wanda


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

what is a harness outfit?


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh Wanda, I'm so glad you are now able to get some pics on here! Pepper is the perfect name for him. He's such a cutie!! I love the mix of his colors. How old is he again?

Love the pics!


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

It's a vest-type outfit with a D-ring for your leash to hook on to. I don't know if it's okay to post a photo here, so I'll include a link to it, if you want to see what I'm talking about.

http://www.thefussypuppy.com/product/DD-BADDOG-H

Wanda


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

marjrc said:


> Oh Wanda, I'm so glad you are now able to get some pics on here! Pepper is the perfect name for him. He's such a cutie!! I love the mix of his colors. How old is he again?
> 
> Love the pics!


He's estimated to be about a year old. His color is really fascinating to me. I thought he was black/white, but lately he's been looking more black/brown/blue with white.

Thank you!
Wanda


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Pepper is really a cutie! I love his beautiful markings. Thanks for sharing his pictures!


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

*Oooh...*

So so cute! And great pics!

Trisheace:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Pepper looks so energetic and like he is having a great time!

Amanda


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Wanda-
Pepper is really a cutie-patootie!:biggrin1:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Pepper is adorable! Great pics, too.


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Pepper is adorable! Now all you need is a "Salt" to go with!!:biggrin1:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh, he's adorable!

I love the bad boy harness outfit too. That's really cute!


----------

